# Housing in Montreal? Help.



## Guigui (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi you all,

I'm from Belgium, I'm graduating in a couple of days and I'll be working in Montreal for at least 6 months as from September 2010. Therefore, I'm actively looking for a good housing near Vieux-Montreal. 

Considering the fact that I don't know anyone in Montreal, I would definitely prefer to share an apartment with students or young workers.

Would you have any suggestion to help me finding what I'm looking for? My monthly budget is between 300 and 500$.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

This is probably a good place to start:

craigslist: montreal classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events


----------

